# Tubuladora de impulsión



## Tawanda

!Hola a todos!

¿Sabe alguien cómo se dice *"Tubuladora de impulsión"* en inglés?

El contexto es una descripción técnica de bombas de agua para una red de abastecimiento urbano.


Gracias


----------



## frida-nc

Mi suposición: Algo así como: "Water supply pump head pipe/impeller pipe."
Saludos.


----------



## SFO

Discharge manifold??

Perhaps some more context would be helpful.

Saludos?


----------



## Tawanda

SFO said:


> Discharge manifold??
> 
> Perhaps some more context would be helpful.
> 
> Saludos?



Lo siento pero no hay mas contexto ya que es una tabla de descripciones técnicas de una bomba. Mira:

Pump
Flow	25,2 m³/h = 7 l/s
Pumping height	67 m CA
Efficiency	>69 %
Admissible flow until	40 m³/h
Stages	≤ 7
Length incl. Motor, backflow valve	< 1810 mm
Length with barrel until the flange	2250 mm
Mass without barrel	≤ 80 kg
Diameter of the barrel	- 275 mm
Lowest water level above barrel	10 cm
Water temperature	20-30°C
*Tubuladora de impulsion	DN80 PN16*


Gracias


----------



## abeltio

Discharge piping


----------



## Tawanda

abeltio said:


> Discharge piping



No soy ninguna experta pero discharge piping no me acaba de convencer. No veo la relación entre "impulsar" y "descargar". ¿Estás seguro/a que ése es el término que corresponde?

¿Alguien más puede echarme una manita?


Gracias


----------



## jalibusa

Tawanda de poca fé! son los caños por los que la bomba descarga el agua, y les llaman de impulsión porque por ellos la bomba empuja el agua hacia las cañerías que abastecen la ciudad.


----------



## Tawanda

jalibusa said:


> Tawanda de poca fé! son los caños por los que la bomba descarga el agua, y les llaman de impulsión porque por ellos la bomba empuja el agua hacia las cañerías que abastecen la ciudad.



!ja,ja,ja! Gracias Jalibusa... y a todos! 

Como bien he dicho no soy experta y necesitaba cotejarlo con alguien mas. 

Gracias


----------



## abeltio

Tawanda said:


> !ja,ja,ja! Gracias Jalibusa... y a todos!
> 
> Como bien he dicho no soy experta y necesitaba cotejarlo con alguien mas.
> 
> Gracias


 
Gracias por la lección Tawanda. No es para preocuparse... nunca más le voy a crear dudas.


----------



## Dandee

Tawanda said:


> Lo siento pero no hay mas contexto ya que es una tabla de descripciones técnicas de una bomba. Mira:
> 
> Pump
> Flow 25,2 m³/h = 7 l/s
> Pumping height 67 m CA
> Efficiency >69 %
> Admissible flow until 40 m³/h
> Stages ≤ 7
> Length incl. Motor, backflow valve < 1810 mm
> Length with barrel until the flange 2250 mm
> Mass without barrel ≤ 80 kg
> Diameter of the barrel - 275 mm
> Lowest water level above barrel 10 cm
> Water temperature 20-30°C
> *Tubuladora de impulsion DN80 PN16*
> 
> 
> Gracias


 
En inglés a la tubuladura misma de la descarga se le llama* discharge nozzle, *que es la parte del cuerpo de la bomba (generalmente en forma de brida o flange en inglés) que se conecta a un caño que forma parte de la cañería de impulsión o descarga. Ese caño en inglés es *the discharge pipe.*
Si yo tuviese que completar la data sheet pondría *Discharge nozzle* *DN80 PN16, *o simplemente *Discharge **DN80 PN16.*

Visita: 
http://www.titanindia.com/pumps.html

Dandee.


----------

